# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Tạo Apple Logo bằng photoshop

## fantasysl06

Một bài tập về pen và đổ bóng (style: crystal)

1. Tạo file mới cỡ vuông 256 px | Resolution 72 | Color Mode: 144 – 8 bit | Nền trắng
2. Vẽ quả táo:
- Tạo layer mới với tên bg
- dùng pen vẽ 1 path có dạng nửa quả táo (nhưng nó phải giống của hãng apple nhá (hình):



- Ctrl + enter và tô với mầu #2675c2
- Nhân đôi layer bg lên (ctrl + J)
- Ctrl + T và chuyển tâm kéo từ giữa sang phải (có 2 cách)(hình):



- Chuột phải lên “vùng kéo” và chọn Flip Horizontal (hình):



- Nhấn Enter và Ctrl + E để trộn 2 layer bg và bg copy lại với nhau. Có 1 khoảng trắng mờ ở giữa ta sẽ tô đè lên nó.
- Tạo 1 vùng chọn đủ lớn để tô hết chỗ trắng đó và giữ tổ hợp Ctrl + Alt + Shift và nhấn vào ô ở đầu layer bg (hình):



- Tô với mầu #2675c2 sao cho lúc nào cảm thấy không thấy mầu trắng mờ nữa thì thôi.
- Chọn công cụ vẽ elip (M) và tạo 1 vùng chọn hình tròn(giữ shift để tạo đường tròn) như sau (hình):



- Nhấn DELETE(chú ý layer đang chọn phải là layer bg) và được (hình):



- Bỏ vùng chọn (ctrl + D)
- Tạo layer mới và để lên ngay trên layer bg, đặt tên middle, load vùng chọn của layer bg.
- chọn mầu nền truước: #45b3e1
- Nhấn G, chọn kiểu fill là Foreground to Transparent.
- Cách fill: LinearGradient | Mode: color Dodge | Opacy: 100%
- Kéo từ trái sang theo hướng từ trên xuống dưới,đừng bỏ chọn vội, được (hình):



- tạo layer mới đặt tên r1, nhấn M, kéo vùng chọn sang trái 1 chút xíu, ctrl + shift + i để đảo vùng chọn
- ctrl + alt + shift và nhấn vào ô ở đầu layer bg như lúc nãy ! Tô với mầu trắng ! bỏ chọn và để fill còn 40%
- Đến đây được (hình):



- Rồi các bạn đã hiểu được cơ bản cách đánh bóng rồi, hãy tự tiếp tục với các vùng chọn còn lại nhé ! Tương tự nhau thôi !
- còn đây là những vùng tạo bóng thêm của Topweb: (hình)



3. Vẽ lá:
- tạo layer mới đặt tên lá
- dùng pen vẽ path, sau đó biến path thành vùng chọn và cũng tô mầu #2675c2, được (hình):



Cách đánh bóng tương tự như đánh bóng với layer bg, và đây là các bước
của R a b i D (hình)(và hãy nhớ mỗi 1 lần đánh bóng để trên 1 layer
riêng biệt).



4. Thêm mắm thêm muối cho nó(đổ bóng,…).
5. Kết quả (hình):



Nguồn: Tài nguyên thiết kế web

----------


## tranankhanh1991

hay..thanks nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))))))))))))))))))

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

mình thử làm xem nào. muốn ghéo nó vào mấy cái ảnh kiểu I+ @@

----------

